# Peck injury or something else!



## B_Chickle01 (Nov 25, 2020)

My D’Uccle Bootsy Girl has this mark on her comb today. I wasn’t sure if someone could tell from photos if it’s just from another hen or Roo pecking her or something else! The first two are from today and last picture with me and her together was a couple days ago she didn’t have it. My Golden Sebright Rooty has a couple on his comb as well.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That does look like a poke from someone or something. Make sure there isn't anything that can poke them in the environment. And watch for someone being mean. There might be hierarchy fussing going on. And make sure no one else decides to examine those spots and makes them worse.

Love the last pic. It looks so much like I'm so content a nap is in the making.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yep. What she said- but, otherwise matches the injuries mine sometimes have too. Although that particular one is a bit deeper than usual I should think. Love the name! She’s beautiful! 

Edit- oh! I wanted to add judged on placement it does look like someone was either putting her in her place, or she caught the wrong side of someone’s bed? Placement matches some that mine have gotten, mostly just pecking order type stuff. 


















Ya know, my plan wasn’t just to show off my birds here- I was just positive one of them would have at least one visible spot to compare! (We just rehomed two roos who didn’t always know their own poofy sizes, so everyone has had them off n on!) but- Lol nah. Not when I WANT to find a spot on them in a picture. Sheesh. Well, anyway, here are my crew.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't mind OM, she's seriously addicted and suffering from chicken math.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Don't mind OM, she's seriously addicted and suffering from chicken math.


TRUTH.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Could be from mating. Some roosters are a bit over-zealous.*


----------



## B_Chickle01 (Nov 25, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Yep. What she said- but, otherwise matches the injuries mine sometimes have too. Although that particular one is a bit deeper than usual I should think. Love the name! She’s beautiful!
> 
> Edit- oh! I wanted to add judged on placement it does look like someone was either putting her in her place, or she caught the wrong side of someone’s bed? Placement matches some that mine have gotten, mostly just pecking order type stuff.
> 
> ...


I figured it looks like a pecking injury but it is quite deep! Your birds are gorgeous I absolutely LOVE the D’uccle Roo and I’m all for showing off your flocks I seriously can’t get enough of the adorable Hen and Roo pics!! 😍


----------



## B_Chickle01 (Nov 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That does look like a poke from someone or something. Make sure there isn't anything that can poke them in the environment. And watch for someone being mean. There might be hierarchy fussing going on. And make sure no one else decides to examine those spots and makes them worse.
> 
> Love the last pic. It looks so much like I'm so content a nap is in the making.


There isn’t anything that I noticed that could of cause injury from her accidentally bumping into or anything I’m thinking my older hen that we took in for my fiancé’s coworker is the culprit(she’s a forced to be reckoned with!) or Roos getting a little rough with. She’s the most docile of them all is super sweet and tends to be a loner so I ALWAYS spoil her a little more. Hens noticing the injury and starting to peck more is a fear of mine so keeping a close eye on my baby. Getting more D’uccles soon and once integrated(hoping it’s a smooth transition)I’m hoping they stick together and she has a friend! We lost other D’Uccle in October to a hawk and that was her side kick but in the mean time I have no qualms about stepping in to be her right hand. And I know she kept dosing off then would open her eyes quickly to side eye me before picking up where she left off. She’s my Bootsy Mama.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it looks like anyone is too interested you can put some vaseline on the spot. That seems to be decent deterrent.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

B_Chickle01 said:


> There isn’t anything that I noticed that could of cause injury from her accidentally bumping into or anything I’m thinking my older hen that we took in for my fiancé’s coworker is the culprit(she’s a forced to be reckoned with!) or Roos getting a little rough with. She’s the most docile of them all is super sweet and tends to be a loner so I ALWAYS spoil her a little more. Hens noticing the injury and starting to peck more is a fear of mine so keeping a close eye on my baby. Getting more D’uccles soon and once integrated(hoping it’s a smooth transition)I’m hoping they stick together and she has a friend! We lost other D’Uccle in October to a hawk and that was her side kick but in the mean time I have no qualms about stepping in to be her right hand. And I know she kept dosing off then would open her eyes quickly to side eye me before picking up where she left off. She’s my Bootsy Mama.


Girl- I know! Lol. My other D’Uccle/Booted mix is Mille Fleur, and she was our only for a long while, and she is.... hahaha well she’s our Jackie girl! We got the others hoping they’d all be fine- and they are, but Jackie rejected the girls so they kinda rejected her back. Oh my. They live peaceably, I really can’t ask for more- they’re getting more flock mates ASAP too. I have the mates it’s just a matter of finishing the intro! 
As to the OP subject- I hope your sweet Bootsy is healing up nicely now. She’s got a good advocate in you, how could she not? 

And thank you! TinyRoo is hilarious. He’s definitely my boy too, he likes to be carried around and follows me everywhere.  But my Chip is the same way too- how could anyone pick a favorite!? 
I’m sorry you lost your other, that’s always so sad. D’Uccles are so fun- they stole my heart pretty early on too!
Here’s another silly Tiny pic....


----------



## B_Chickle01 (Nov 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> If it looks like anyone is too interested you can put some vaseline on the spot. That seems to be decent deterrent.


My bigger hen had some kind of scrape on her leg and i used something called Metahoney. It’s good for cuts and stuff on dogs and or cats i couldn’t find anything about chickens but figured it should be ok.. and it seemed to help! It heals it but then coats it like the Vaseline would.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It should be fine to use on him too if you feel it would help. 

More and more vets are using the medicinal honeys and as far as I know they don't include any negative ingredients.


----------



## B_Chickle01 (Nov 25, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Girl- I know! Lol. My other D’Uccle/Booted mix is Mille Fleur, and she was our only for a long while, and she is.... hahaha well she’s our Jackie girl! We got the others hoping they’d all be fine- and they are, but Jackie rejected the girls so they kinda rejected her back. Oh my. They live peaceably, I really can’t ask for more- they’re getting more flock mates ASAP too. I have the mates it’s just a matter of finishing the intro!
> As to the OP subject- I hope your sweet Bootsy is healing up nicely now. She’s got a good advocate in you, how could she not?
> 
> And thank you! TinyRoo is hilarious. He’s definitely my boy too, he likes to be carried around and follows me everywhere.  But my Chip is the same way too- how could anyone pick a favorite!?
> ...


Yes I definitely noticed both my D’Uccles didn’t want much to do with flock. The other one that was killed she would wander off a lot with them but my Bootsy girl wanted no part 😂 i love all our birds it’s just the others are a little “flighty” my D’Uccle will let my kids pick her up and spend time with her and same for me. We will carry her around and talk to her! Once it’s warmer out and all the leaves are back on the trees and bushes for them to have coverage I’m going to allow them to free range again when I’m outside with them! I miss them running up to me in my drive way or running up to my closed in porch and coming to my screen door looking for treats😂I absolutely love your Roo though he is quite handsome! The look on his face he’s like you better be giving me treats in return for these pics I’m giving up😂


----------



## B_Chickle01 (Nov 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It should be fine to use on him too if you feel it would help.
> 
> More and more vets are using the medicinal honeys and as far as I know they don't include any negative ingredients.


I couldn’t find anything saying other wise! My mom ordered it offline because my dogs ended up with Fleas for the first time ever they’re both 6 and 7yrs old when we bought our home(my fiancé was saying from the creek in our yard from sand) and my pug had a skin irritation from the fleas biting him and people suggested this and i used one coat of it and it was cleared up!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The fleas are in the grass. Even you can bring them in on your shoes and pant legs. 

I learned that when the boat I was living on was infested. The only way they could have gotten there was me walking from shore, through the grass, to the boat.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

B_Chickle01 said:


> Yes I definitely noticed both my D’Uccles didn’t want much to do with flock. The other one that was killed she would wander off a lot with them but my Bootsy girl wanted no part  i love all our birds it’s just the others are a little “flighty” my D’Uccle will let my kids pick her up and spend time with her and same for me. We will carry her around and talk to her! Once it’s warmer out and all the leaves are back on the trees and bushes for them to have coverage I’m going to allow them to free range again when I’m outside with them! I miss them running up to me in my drive way or running up to my closed in porch and coming to my screen door looking for treatsI absolutely love your Roo though he is quite handsome! The look on his face he’s like you better be giving me treats in return for these pics I’m giving up


Yep! That sounds just like our girls- our mille Fleur is super solo too! She has always been our little darling, and the reason we found the porcelains to add! We have hand raised all the birds, so they’re all easy as pie to handle- once they decide you’re allowed to pick them up.  
So far they’ll still let us touch them when they’re on the nest and stuff, we are going to try to keep that up- may not make a bit of difference, but it’s worth a try. What a hardship, right?
Thank you for the compliment about Tiny- now he’s my boy! He WANTS me to hold him the entire time he’s out Then he comes back over, grumbling and chatting, dragging a wing at me til I pick him back up. He’s a mess! (That’s him meeting the new girls for the first time.) They’re definitely pet chickens, and if you and the kiddos love the pet aspect, consider a Serama for them! I have been amazed how sweet and loving and almost songbird-like mine are. Love them!


----------

